# Mom/Dad Jeans???



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

It made him the butt of jokes a couple of years back when Pres. Obama threw out an opening pitch wearing what were described as "Mom" or "Dad" jeans. Now, I thought I knew what mom jeans were, but when I saw a picture on the internet of him throwing out the pitch...I enlarged it to see that he was wearing _Levis!_

Now, I don't know what model or cut they were, but he is a rather skinny guy--so anything he wears other than skinny jeans...which are equally unappealing on most middle-aged and older men--will appear a bit loose.

I've always thought I was relatively safe in Levis 501/505s, and being bit heavier around the middle than I would like to be (or certainly used to be) I am too fat and too old to wear the low rise, skin tight jeans that younger/skinnier guys can look good in.

Having said all that, I'm wondering if I am past my jean wearing point in life (short of doing continuously what it takes to get to a flat belly again...if that is even possible). At least for me, keeping all vestiges of a belly away means staying perpetually and absolutely skinny due to the way I am built. Given the slow down in metabolism and certain conditions that keep me from the kind of streneous excercise I used to do...it probably ain't gonna happen. I'm not obese are anything...just another guy struggling with the battle of the bulge.

I'm wondering if I should just stick to khakis. One can wear them slightly baggy, medium or trim based on preference and what looks best. Wear them with a long enough rise to tuck your shirt in without an overhang and not worry about looking somewhat ridiculous in "uncool" jeans.

Sorry if I offered TMI as they say...but have a feeling there are more than a few others out there with similar insecurities/questions and thought I would see what folks on the forum think. I really hate to think my jean wearing days are over...but, if so, better to do the right thing. I do find myself wearing khakis more and more. Comments?


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

jeans are for farmers or cowboys


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> jeans are for farmers or cowboys


Given the condition of my jeans, I *do* only wear them while doing farmwork.... which in part itself explains their condition!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Some old guys look good in jeans some don't. I like them in the proper context.



















Especially for farming.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> jeans are for farmers or cowboys


Vocation isn't the question. I've seen farmers and cattlemen in khakis. And anyone who thinks jeans are just for those vocations is obviously out of touch with reality.

With thanks and and all due respect fellas, I didn't ask this question to dredge up the long dead horse as to where jeans are appropriate in order to beat it more and more...but who should or should not wear jeans, what kind and when to know when to abandon the practice due to body changes...age related or not.

Surely I'm not the first to question this?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> who should or should not wear jeans, what kind and when to know when to abandon the practice due to body changes...age related or not.
> 
> Surely I'm not the first to question this?


IMO, the only jeans a grown man should wear are standard five pocket Levis in dark blue or something very similar. I've worn Carharrts and liked them fine. I like the Levi 550 because they have a little more butt and thigh room which I need.

If you feel comfortable in them and like the look I don't see a problem.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a pair I sometimes wear for farmette chores, but I try not to appear in public wearing them. Salty, I'd say that if you have to ask, you shouldn't wear them anywhere you might be observed. I know you're past what I consider the age cutoff, and maybe the weight cutoff, too. We might make an exception for you, Dragoon, but only because those are such nice looking potatos.


----------



## caravan70 (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think there's any reason to abandon jeans at any age as long as they're worn in the right context (e.g. running errands, hanging around the house doing chores). It's a matter of what's comfortable for you and what doesn't look ridiculously tight or over-the-top style-wise. I gravitate toward basic 501s, and I also find that Earnest Sewn jeans, which you can generally find on eBay for $25-30, work well - no cheesy pocket stitching a la True Religion, and a relatively relaxed fit.

As for body changes... I think it's a matter of fit. I don't think there's any one point in terms of age or weight where you can draw an absolute line and say that jeans are no longer for you. Especially weight - at a certain point, 80% of the issue becomes the poundage, not the garments, and there's little you can do to mitigate the negative appearance that weight presents short of simply trying to lose some of it. Some people try to hide their excess with billowy garments, but I've always felt that serves to accentuate the issue rather than hide it. So I don't think jeans are distinct from other clothing items in that case - it all comes back to the way they fit you and whether, if they don't flatter you, at least they don't accentuate what you see as negative physical attributes.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Rambler, you are a guy that would look great in jeans apres fly fishing in some high zoot western lodge.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

haha, I don't know about the looks part, but it's been known to happen: they do fit well under waders.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

My advice would be to go with jeans only if in shape. Otherwise other trousers materials usually give a better fit. 

It's a little ridiculous though IMO, on a clothes forum, where proper fit is usually the (advice) given, that people say that for trousers in denim, there is only one model and color that 'fits' everyone. Of course, this is not true.

Jeans have as many complications as any other pair of trousers, and should be chosen with equal care as any other. 

President Obama fails to be well dressed in his jeans, they are light in colour, look heavy and stiff, crinkles around the crotch and balloons around his legs and behind. They look poor quality and the fit is not right. In short: on him they are an abysmal pair of jeans.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Jeans have their place when performing yard work, errands, etc. I think chinos/khakis, cords, flannels, et al. look far better for just about everything else. In addition, jeans can be too heavy, binding, uncomfortable, and difficult to elevate, sartorially speaking.

Last night at a restaurant, my wife and I noticed how many people were wearing jeans, and how slovenly all of them looked. I'm sure _they _thought my chinos, OCBD, and sweater made me "dressed up." Yet, if jeans are the pants of choice for errands, work, etc., how can they possibly be OK for dinner, family gatherings, and social functions? I wouldn't wear a blazer and tie to clean out the garage - why do many people think jeans are appropriate for _everything_?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Tiger said:


> why do many people think jeans are appropriate for _everything_?


We are subscribers to the local university's theater. I could wear the outfit I posted above with the jeans and sweater and be dressed better than 99% of the people attending. The fact that I wear khakis, a sport coat and tie puts me on the 99.999% best dressed list. I do it because it makes me happy, makes me feel good about myself.

If you wear what most everybody else wears, is it inappropriate?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Salty: From the sound of your OP, you and I are similarly situated with regard to age and stature. I think we are both in our sixties and having once been arguably fit, we are now fighting and slowly losing the battle of the bulge. I don't wear jeans a lot but when I do, my wife likes the look and the ladies at the church picnics seem to take notice!  My traditional (LOL, did I say Trad?) preferece has been for Levi 501 Originals, but frankly the button fly is becoming a pain in the a**. Good Lawd, with the discomfort back there, perhaps I've been putting the damn things on backwards!  At the suggestion of another forum member I'm planning on giving a pair or two of Levi 505's a try, to eliminate the aggravation of the button fly. While I'm pretty certain neither one of us still has the chiseled abs we might once have had, we probably continue to look a lot better in those Levis than we might think we do!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I just saw Mitt Romney on the news and he was wearing slightly faded jeans--still suitably dark--with a what most of us here on the Trad forum would consider a dressy shirt (white background tattersall buttondown) and a navy blazer. It was hard to tell, but they did show a glimpse of his feet at one point and it _looked_ like he might have had on penny loafers. His looked as if they fit quite well--but then again the guy looks like a middle-aged male model. I'm thinking if Obama's had looked and fit as well as Mitt's he would have been complimented.

Could it be that the presidency will be decided by who wears the best fitting and most suitable jeans?  If everyone felt as strongly about the matter as we do...it just might! Lol. (_Not a political statement btw...let's please not go down that road.)_


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> If you wear what most everybody else wears, is it inappropriate?


In this case, yes. Appropriateness is not necessarily a matter of majority. If most people are unfaithful to their spouses, does that make it ethical? If many people are dishonest, does that make deceit acceptable? More and more of our students are receiving poor educations, and most of them and their families acquiesce in this disgrace. Is this now what we should deem "scholarly"?

The fact that so many Americans dress like slobs will never make such slovenly attire appropriate! I may not be able to precisely define the sartorial standards, but such standards (parameters?) do exist.

P.S. - Not trying to be confrontational; I assumed your remark was rhetorical and thought-provoking, and I thought it proper to add to the discussion...


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

The jean culture of America has contributed to the sartorial decline in the country. I'm a teacher and teachers are wearing jeans on Friday now, or sometimes during the week. This is one reason I refuse to wear them


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

After chiding others not to, I'm afraid I've added to the fact that the thread is going astray, so I might as well continue. The reason my original question was important to me...and, I think, perhaps one reason any thread on the topic of jeans raises such a variety of answers is that they are such a quintessentially American garment. Jeans and buttondown collar shirts are two pieces of clothing that are deeply embedded in our society...and both seem to raise the eyebrows (and often the ire) of the sartorial purists.

Personally, I love them. That's why I want to be able to identify a pair I can wear without fear they will be considered "mom or pop" jeans. I think I'll probably stick with my 505s. Like Eagle, the buttons on the 501s are just too damned much trouble when one's prostate is demanding a trip to the bathroom.


----------



## WillBr (Dec 15, 2009)

The "dad jeans" epithet is tied to color more than fit. Salty, dark 505s with an oxford and nice shoes will look great on you. Dark. Not kinda dark or "ustabe" dark...actually dark. 

The problem with Barack's jeans is the "stonewash" finish and tacky white shoes. For reference, the other jeans pictured in the thread are not dark enough. For additional reference, I'm not a jeans guy, but light colored trousers look awful at night, and I can only wear charcoal gabs so many times in a row.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree that a nice dark color and a classic silhouette are key. I don't wear jeans that often, but when I do they are dark 501's. I think it can be a nice casual look when it's paired with a white ocbd and a well worn tweed. For shoes, I like them with bucs or desert boots. I don't subscribe to the mentality that they are only for farmers or cowboys.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Rambler, you are a guy that would look great in jeans apres fly fishing in some high zoot western lodge.


I think you just called Rambler a "Dude!!"


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> jeans are for farmers or cowboys


...and suburban chore doing.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't wear jeans. But mostly because I find soft khakis way more comfortable for any scenario.

I think Obama got grief based mostly on the color of those jeans, that color is way out of fashion. Saltydog, I wouldn't think bad of your outfit/age/build combination if you appeared neat with shirt tucked in, etc. I see nothing wrong with your pics. Fashion editors would. But that brings us around to whether we care about such stuff.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> After chiding others not to, I'm afraid I've added to the fact that the thread is going astray, so I might as well continue. The reason my original question was important to me...and, I think, perhaps one reason any thread on the topic of jeans raises such a variety of answers is that they are such a quintessentially American garment. Jeans and buttondown collar shirts are two pieces of clothing that are deeply embedded in our society...and both seem to raise the eyebrows (and often the ire) of the sartorial purists.
> 
> Personally, I love them. That's why I want to be able to identify a pair I can wear without fear they will be considered "mom or pop" jeans. I think I'll probably stick with my 505s. Like Eagle, the buttons on the 501s are just too damned much trouble when one's prostate is demanding a trip to the bathroom.


1 grab the left side with your left hand, just to the left of the top button. 
2 grab the right side with your right hand, same position hold it steady, angling the top button slightly in to the left.
3 push your left hand and your left side of the trouser to the right and out, while pushing your right hand and right side of the trouser front in and to the left.

All buttons come undone in under 2 secs. Faster than a zip fly, and doesn't hurt the trousers. Sucking in your gut while doing it helps.

I'm way faster out of my button jeans than my fly jeans


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

As a 29 year old, I can pretty easily identify mom/dad pants. They don't always need to be jeans, either. It's hard to put a finger and what exactly a dad-jean looks like, but you know it when you see it. For the most part, if the jeans are a lighter color, high rise, and have no shape then they are dad-jeans. Mom-jeans are usually mega high rise with elastic waists. These are definitely dad-jeans.

And please, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

upthewazzu said:


> As a 29 year old, I can pretty easily identify mom/dad pants. They don't always need to be jeans, either. It's hard to put a finger and what exactly a dad-jean looks like, but you know it when you see it. For the most part, if the jeans are a lighter color, high rise, and have no shape then they are dad-jeans. Mom-jeans are usually mega high rise with elastic waists. These are definitely dad-jeans.
> 
> And please, don't shoot the messenger.


These look like ordinary blue jeans to me. What makes them "mom/dad?"


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Orsini said:


> These look like ordinary blue jeans to me. What makes them "mom/dad?"


They look like the jeans that every baby-boomer in America wears, hence the term. A 20-something would never wear those or the jeans that Dragoon is wearing. Think of them as the polar opposite of low-rise skinny jeans (super trendy).

Do not, under any circumstances, take this post as an endorsement of skinny jeans.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

upthewazzu said:


> They look like the jeans that every baby-boomer in America wears, hence the term. A 20-something would never wear those or the jeans that Dragoon is wearing. Think of them as the polar opposite of low-rise skinny jeans (super trendy).
> 
> Do not, under any circumstances, take this post as an endorsement of skinny jeans.


So...this garment has picked up that particular baggage because of social convention...

Almost forgot: once you can no longer move from one barstool to the next (let alone from Greece to Persia) you should dress your age...


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I classify dad jeans as high waisted, light colored, baggy fitting jeans. I don't think a particular brand or fit is a dad jean for every guy. I'm proudly down to a 33x32 jean and find that anything "straight" looks good on me.

I used to hate wearing jeans. Now that I've lose 47 pounds, I've found several brands and fits that flatter. Baggy jeans look sloppy on everyone. Period. If I was a weight that required wearing baggy jeans, I would only wear them to do yard work and such.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Some folks here are making it seem as though the alternatives are either baggy or skinny, skintight hipster jeans. Which is silly. Just go with a straight cut (a la Levis 501s or 505s), in a dark color, and you'll be fine. My dad is in his mid-50s, and because he has skinny legs and not much of a behind, he wears 514s, Levi's "slim straight" cut. They don't look like skinny jeans on him at all. They just fit well without a lot of bagginess all over.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Orsini said:


> So...this garment has picked up that particular baggage because of social convention...


Yep. I can only assume baby-boomers had similar such <sarcasm> terms of endearment </sarcasm> for their parents' clothing choices.

The first I ever heard of the term was on a Saturday Night Live skit from either the late 90's or early 2k's. For all I know, they created it. See HERE.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

OK...I think I finally get the picture. Mom/Dad jeans are any jeans that the oh...35 and under set considers uncool according to current fashion trends. In a rare moment of clarity, I realized that neither I--nor most 50+ somethings are particularly worried about impressing that segment of the population with our "coolness". As long as they look good to me--I will wear the jeans that look and fit best and I think I can be fairly confident that no one within at least 10 years of my age will see anything wrong with them. That's not a put down of the younger contributors...not at all. It's apparently not just a _trad_ question either. Moms and Dads don't usually dress to please their kids and vice versa--so it really doesn't matter as long as one doesn't look ridiculous within the framework of one's generation. After all this, traditional dress is really not about passing fashion per se. Thanks to everyone for your contribution...but I happen to like faded jeans and see a passle of folks my age wearing them and thus will no doubt continue. Thanks to Org for the tip on the Levi 514s. I've been wondering about them. Is the rise terribly low?


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

I think one can properly conclude poorly fitting clothes look bad no matter what they are made of. I wear jeans around on the weekend running errands, yardwork, etc. The last couple pair I've bought are Wranglers from Walmart for $16 a pair. They may not work for you but they do for me. Jeans are the one garment for which I can't justify spending crazy money.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> As long as they look good to me--I will wear the jeans that look and fit best and I think I can be fairly confident that no one within at least 10 years of my age will see anything wrong with them...so it really doesn't matter as long as one doesn't look ridiculous within the framework of one's generation...I happen to like faded jeans and see a passle of folks my age wearing them and thus will no doubt continue.


If the jeans are comfortable, and you are pleased with what you see in the mirror, then enjoy wearing the pants. Based on your posting history, I have no doubt you'll be tastefully attired. Whether you can find jeans that won't squash your scrotum while not being too baggy is another question, Salty!


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Orsini said:


> These look like ordinary blue jeans to me. What makes them "mom/dad?"


The stitching is much too prominent because it's so light. It makes the pants look "old" (not vintage, but just old in a bad way. It's old in smelling like a old person kind of way. The overall color of the jeans are also too light. While I wouldn't necessarily say the rise is too high, the crotch area just looks like it's hanging there and baggy. I'm not advocating really tight crotch-fit, but mom/dad jeans are often roomy there.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

ballmouse said:


> The stitching is much too prominent because it's so light. It makes the pants look "old" (not vintage, but just old in a bad way. It's old in smelling like a old person kind of way. The overall color of the jeans are also too light. While I wouldn't necessarily say the rise is too high, the crotch area just looks like it's hanging there and baggy. I'm not advocating really tight crotch-fit, but mom/dad jeans are often roomy there.


I don't know at what age you think one starts "smelling old"--but this 60-something year old man smells of very expensive and tastefully applied cologne. Talk about insulting stereotypes! Show a little respect, kid.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't know 60 constituted old. That's not even retirement! You should reprimand the young ones calling you old not me! :smile:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

If your jeans look like this (even in the lighter shades), you are OK:

https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3183662&&cp=3146842.3146854.3194290.3692026

If they look like this, you are wearing dad jeans:

https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2072838&&cp=3146842.3146854.3691997


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

No one will ever go wrong in dark wash 501s or 505s. After that, maybe it gets more complicated. Wear your jeans in good healthy, Salty, I wouldn't worry about the rest of it.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> If your jeans look like this (even in the lighter shades), you are OK:
> 
> https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3183662&&cp=3146842.3146854.3194290.3692026
> 
> ...


Exactly. "Relaxed" is the word that transports a pair of jeans from perfectly fine running-errands use to "dad" status. Go "straight" or don't go.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> Thanks to Org for the tip on the Levi 514s. I've been wondering about them. Is the rise terribly low?


Slightly lower than the 501/505, but not horrendously so, IMO. If you wear your jeans on your hips like most people do, you'll be fine. If you wear jeans at your waist, well, let's be glad you don't care about impressing anybody with your coolness. 

FWIW, I treat jeans and other streetwear differently than the rest of my wardrobe. With most stuff I wear, I try to be as classic and traditional as possible. When my grandkids look at pictures of me 50 years hence, my goal is for them not to think, "Ha, look at those clothes they wore back then" but "Yep, there's Grandpa. He was just as well dressed when he was 28 as he is now."

Jeans and streetwear, on the other hand, are inescapably fashion items. It's just not possible to buy a pair of jeans that's "classic" in the sense of being just as acceptable in every decade. So I go with the flow and wear whatever's broadly considered tasteful at the moment, avoiding extremes. Right now, that's dark, straight-cut jeans. Someday maybe it'll swing back to light colors and relaxed fits, and so shall I.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I get Lands End jeans in any color other than blue denim. (And white, because it would be silly.) They fit, in part because of the custom inseam. Most jeans, even with a stated 29" inseam, are too long for me so I either get puddles below or super-dork above.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> President Obama fails to be well dressed in his jeans, they are light in colour, look heavy and stiff, crinkles around the crotch and balloons around his legs and behind. They look poor quality and the fit is not right. In short: on him they are an abysmal pair of jeans.


seems kinda sensible to wear loose fitting jeans for throwing a ceremonial pitch at a ball game.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> seems kinda sensible to wear loose fitting jeans for throwing a ceremonial pitch at a ball game.


Are you saying he would fail in trousers that fit him better?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...but do you really expect the "leader of the free world" to walk out wearing a pair of indigo shrink to fits, with silver embroidery on the a**(!)? It's all about lingering images!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A pair of 501 STF wouldn't kill him.



Bermuda said:


> The jean culture of America has contributed to the sartorial decline in the country. I'm a teacher and teachers are wearing jeans on Friday now, or sometimes during the week. This is one reason I refuse to wear them


So you won't even wear them when it's perfectly practical to?



Orgetorix said:


> Some folks here are making it seem as though the alternatives are either baggy or skinny, skintight hipster jeans. Which is silly. Just go with a straight cut (a la Levis 501s or 505s), in a dark color, and you'll be fine. My dad is in his mid-50s, and because he has skinny legs and not much of a behind, he wears 514s, Levi's "slim straight" cut. They don't look like skinny jeans on him at all. They just fit well without a lot of bagginess all over.


One of the most reasonable (and correct) posts I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
Agreed!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I had not seen this photo before. 

The jacket is bulky and I cannot find words for that collar. The white "sprint car" shoes are very good for the cartoon character look. And of course, we all know I hate blue jeans with a green and purple passion... 

Current fashion picks your pocket and makes you look bad. If it does not flatter The President, then can it possibly flatter you?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Orsini said:


> I had not seen this photo before.
> 
> The jacket is bulky and I cannot find words for that collar. The white "sprint car" shoes are very good for the cartoon character look. And of course, we all know I hate blue jeans with a green and purple passion...
> 
> Current fashion picks your pocket and makes you look bad. If it does not flatter The President, then can it possibly flatter you?


I actually think he'd be better off in something fashionable.


----------



## cactus1954 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think this whole thing about "dad" jeans vs. "skinny" jeans is rediculous. IMO, skinny, tight jeans are feminine. My favorite is the Levis 501/505. But what is wrong with a more relaxed fit if a guy prefers it? I'm not talking billowly, huge jeans. Granted, if a guy is going out, then loose fit jeans are going to look more casual and less dressy than a trim cut, darker jean. I think people make way too much of this....."Oh, God, look at those awful realxed fit jeans. Isn't he a slob?" 

I get the impression that a lot of elitist snobs wear their chinos, blazer, and a tie to the grocery store and think that wearing jeans is so.......lower class. Lots of Thurston Howell III wannabe's on these clothing forums.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

cactus1954 said:


> I get the impression that a lot of elitist snobs wear their chinos, blazer, and a tie to the grocery store and think that wearing jeans is so.......lower class. Lots of Thurston Howell III wannabe's on these clothing forums.


Wonderful attitude. Please stick around.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> I actually think he'd be better off in something fashionable.


Like what?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I was in Sears yesterday returning some LE stuff that didn't fit and checked out their Levi section. The only really dark blue rigid jeans were 517 bootcuts. I actually tried them on. I liked the fit, and they weren't really skinny on me...just didn't care for the boot cut. I prefer straight leg, the boot cut is too much like the flaired bottom jobs from the 70's.

On the other hand...no way I'm going back to the uncomfortable rigid jeans of my teen years. Hated the break in process. I'd rather just wear soft cotton chinos than a pair of unwashed, rigid jeans of anykind. I was delighted when they came out with pre-washed jeans and fashion or not...will not go back. I'd rather be thought unfashionable anyday than be that uncomfortable and go through the shrink to fit process. What a pain!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

cactus1954 said:


> I get the impression that a lot of elitist snobs wear their chinos, blazer, and a tie to the grocery store and think that wearing jeans is so.......lower class. Lots of Thurston Howell III wannabe's on these clothing forums.


That's us - snobs, elitists, and wannabees of all sorts and stripes (preferably regimental). In fact, I even wear a navy blazer and tie when I read such infantile and insulting stereotypical nonsense as this "gem" by cactus1954.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Orsini said:


> Like what?


A tighter pair of jeans.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> A tighter pair of jeans.


That would still look like the north end of a B-36 flying south...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

cactus1954 said:


> I get the impression that a lot of elitist snobs wear their chinos, blazer, and a tie to the grocery store and think that wearing jeans is so.......lower class. Lots of Thurston Howell III wannabe's on these clothing forums.


It's true. I've been taking my trunk of cash on 3 hour boat tours for years, but remain sadly un-stranded.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Wasn't sure if this got posted. https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/mom-jeans/229048


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Trad-ish said:


> Wasn't sure if this got posted. https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/mom-jeans/229048


To some people this looks pretty good.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> I was in Sears yesterday returning some LE stuff that didn't fit and checked out their Levi section. The only really dark blue rigid jeans were 517 bootcuts. I actually tried them on. I liked the fit, and they weren't really skinny on me...just didn't care for the boot cut. I prefer straight leg, the boot cut is too much like the flaired bottom jobs from the 70's.
> 
> On the other hand...no way I'm going back to the uncomfortable rigid jeans of my teen years. Hated the break in process. I'd rather just wear soft cotton chinos than a pair of unwashed, rigid jeans of anykind. I was delighted when they came out with pre-washed jeans and fashion or not...will not go back. I'd rather be thought unfashionable anyday than be that uncomfortable and go through the shrink to fit process. What a pain!


Went through this process recently and it wasn't that uncomfortable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

cactus1954 said:


> I think this whole thing about "dad" jeans vs. "skinny" jeans is rediculous. IMO, skinny, tight jeans are feminine. My favorite is the Levis 501/505. But what is wrong with a more relaxed fit if a guy prefers it? I'm not talking billowly, huge jeans. Granted, if a guy is going out, then loose fit jeans are going to look more casual and less dressy than a trim cut, darker jean. I think people make way too much of this....."Oh, God, look at those awful realxed fit jeans. Isn't he a slob?"
> 
> I get the impression that a lot of elitist snobs wear their chinos, blazer, and a tie to the grocery store and think that wearing jeans is so.......lower class. Lots of Thurston Howell III wannabe's on these clothing forums.


Your 11th post and you're already casting aspersions about the members here? Come on!


----------



## cactus1954 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tiger said:


> That's us - snobs, elitists, and wannabees of all sorts and stripes (preferably regimental). In fact, I even wear a navy blazer and tie when I read such infantile and insulting stereotypical nonsense as this "gem" by cactus1954.


I think a number of you on this forum NEED a reality check. I'm happy to provide it.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why do we need a reality check? So far you've done nothing but stereotype us into a bunch of corncob pipe smoking, yacht cap wearing elitists.

If 1954 is indeed your birth year, one would hope you'd be more mature than this. You're welcome to stay if you have any constructive posts to make (like the ones you made before you stepped in this thread), but if you're going to make accusations and generalise the membership based on a few opinions, maybe you ought to step back for a while.

Trip: Maybe.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

A regular little invader, huh? 

Can I be in your wolf pack?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

cactus1954 said:


> I think a number of you on this forum NEED a reality check. I'm happy to provide it.


It's not that we feel that we necessarily are a better class of people, old bean. We just dress better.

If you go over to the Porsche forum, they have faster cars. The ex-servicemen forum are better armed. The stripper forum have better legs.

Styleforum has... more members?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> 1 grab the left side with your left hand, just to the left of the top button.
> 2 grab the right side with your right hand, same position hold it steady, angling the top button slightly in to the left.
> 3 push your left hand and your left side of the trouser to the right and out, while pushing your right hand and right side of the trouser front in and to the left.
> 
> ...


I didn't originally read this thread because it doesn't really matter to me what jeans anyone wears. I see people wearing jeans who look ridiculous, and I see people wearing chinos or suits who look ridiculous, so it's there if you want to look for it. Anyway, regarding the button fly jeans. As Bjorn posted, I find them much faster to undo than zipper fly jeans. The problem is, once they are broken in enough to be undone in 0.73 seconds, they are usually somewhat faded, and the fit is slightly different than new. If you only wear new-looking dark colored jeans and shun anything with some fade and wear to them, you are missing out on the most convenient aspect of button fly jeans. Personally, I wear my jeans until the holes get too big to keep most of the dirt off of me, style and fashion be damned. :tongue2:

Andy B.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> It's not that we feel that we necessarily are a better class of people, old bean. We just dress better.
> 
> If you go over to the Porsche forum, they have faster cars. The ex-servicemen forum are better armed. The stripper forum have better legs.
> 
> Styleforum has... more members?


Even here, there must be members besides myself who drive fast cars, are well armed ex-servicemen and have great legs (occasionally encased in jeans).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

andy b. said:


> I didn't originally read this thread because it doesn't really matter to me what jeans anyone wears. I see people wearing jeans who look ridiculous, and I see people wearing chinos or suits who look ridiculous, so it's there if you want to look for it. Anyway, regarding the button fly jeans. As Bjorn posted, I find them much faster to undo than zipper fly jeans. The problem is, once they are broken in enough to be undone in 0.73 seconds, they are usually somewhat faded, and the fit is slightly different than new. If you only wear new-looking dark colored jeans and shun anything with some fade and wear to them, you are missing out on the most convenient aspect of button fly jeans. Personally, I wear my jeans until the holes get too big to keep most of the dirt off of me, style and fashion be damned. :tongue2:
> 
> Andy B.


The problem is that while they're faster to get off, they're not so fast to get on! Just one of those tradeoffs. I still prefer the button fly, despite that.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Jovan said:


> The problem is that while they're faster to get off, they're not so fast to get on! Just one of those tradeoffs. I still prefer the button fly, despite that.


I've never been in a hurry to get on my jeans. Well, not since my teenage years anyway. :icon_smile_wink:

Andy B.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

A lot of argumentative, angry newbies here lately, aren't there?


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> The stripper forum have better legs.


 This post is useless without links. I demand proof in picture or video form


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Really, old bean.*

"Old bean." I don't believe you actually said that...


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

I think one thing to remember is that we all have different body types. As much as I prefer button fly 501s, I can't walk up stairs in them. I happen to have calves and thighs that are about three times larger than most (think Michael Turner). I have recently picked up a pair of 559s that fit me well and don't look too bad in the dark wash. I just wish they had the button fly and were as heavy as the shrink to fits that I used to wear in elementary school.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(1965)

Nothing wrong with Dad jeans. This is also true for the older fellow's father; the LVC 1947 model, (Levi's reproduction of 501s from 1947), is quite hip right now.

However, I do agree with your point that postwar jeans are cut for modernists and hipsters, and aren't always the most flattering on the heavy-set male. I would say that Mr. Flusser's advice for heavier men would apply with jeans as well.



Dressing the Man said:


> The man with a prominent middle needs full trousers that hang straight from the waist. By sitting higher on the waist rather than lower on the hips, the trousers elevated fullness also works to smooth the transition between jacket bottom and trouser. What is to be avoided is the impression of two legs pouring out of the jacket's oversize bottom cavity like two straws in a jar, creating a visual break that divides the figure in half.


Fuller-cut jeans aren't necessarily unflattering, as long as they aren't pre-washed or pre-distressed.


















One option might be to track down a pair of Levi's LVC 1933 model 501s (or the LVC 1937, if the suspender buttons are an annoyance), which have a fuller cut than the later versions. (Buckle-back, too, if that's one of those details you enjoy.) A little "Funky Chic" ala Tom Wolfe, maybe, but certainly not unpleasant.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Just wanted to thank Katon for always providing such interesting and nostalgic posts. Helps me to reminisce about an America that was once a reality, but is now more a construct of my mind, as it becomes something very different (and lamentable)...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

katon said:


> (1965)
> 
> Nothing wrong with Dad jeans. This is also true for the older fellow's father; the LVC 1947 model, (Levi's reproduction of 501s from 1947), is quite hip right now.
> 
> ...


I don't think that really applies, since jeans are generally worn sans jacket. I don't really find high waisted jeans with a full cut to be flattering to heavyset guys. Denim is too coarse for that, it has no drape and fall. The fly area looks enormous. A good pair of jeans do not have excess fabric. On a heavyset guy, they should adhere to the body but not be tight, and have some legroom.

Jeans fit and diversity has gotten a lot better with time, there are now a variety of models to choose from. I really don't see the point of going with a pair that doesn't have the right fit (which is essentially what 'dad' jeans are all about, poor fit). It's also what mr Obama did 'wrong' (besides wearing jeans in the first place).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The worst look for a heavyset man is that of his belly hanging over the waistband of trousers -- whether they are jeans, chinos, or wool suiting.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope that if my belly ever hangs over my jeans that no one comes to my aid in attempts to find the most flattering method of dealing with it. I hope they smack the baby back ribs out of my hands and chase me down a jogging path.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> The worst look for a heavyset man is that of his belly hanging over the waistband of trousers -- whether they are jeans, chinos, or wool suiting.


If fat, sure, but there's a long way to fat where the worst look for jeans is a higher rise...


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

I grew up at a time when 501s were part of the prep uniform. Chinos were worn to church or other more formal occasions. I still wear 505s on the weekend and after work (I'd like to wear 501s but they're too tight in the thighs), but they have to be dark navy. I agree with the OP that you have to have the right body type for jeans. I'm an old fart but I've maintained a ten inch (44-34) drop.

I don't turn 'em up and I'd never, ever attempt the ridiculous "turned up selvedge, sockless with double monk straps" look.


----------

